# Fishman Loudbox Mini, $125. St. Thomas



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I reached out. Fingers crossed it's still available. I've wanted one of these for a while instead of going through a PA channel at gigs.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

great little amp


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Best acoustic amp for the money.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I lucked into mine on a Facebook marketplace deal. I love it. Use it for jamming with reasonable Drums/ full band and it has no problem keeping up. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Sold PPU

That you @SWLABR ??


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Someone selling one in Sudbury for a bit more than double that price (might be newer)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> Sold PPU
> 
> That you @SWLABR ??


Nope. (sad face)


----------



## sctrotts (Oct 8, 2015)

somebody just got a steal of a deal!


----------

